# Sad or Happy, not sure!!!



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Got this a guy, a decent 10pt on Sunday. Happy as hell to have him but sad my buck hunting is over!!!


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Nice Buck


----------



## Eye Dr (Mar 23, 2010)

Happy! Nice buck


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

agree it is a little bittersweet killing early but still a nice buck to be happy about. congrats.


----------



## Roosted (Sep 28, 2014)

Nice Buck congratulations ! I knew it wouldn’t be long before you posted a picture of your Buck but not this soon.
Did you get to try out the deer cart on him ?


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

I sure did, and thank god I bought it from you!! In North Royalton you have to shoot two does before you can hunt a buck, I got lucky enough to achieve this in about 2hrs!! It was my first hunt of the year !


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Congratulations


----------



## Roosted (Sep 28, 2014)

Wow ! That’s putting some deer down there ! Glad that cart worked good for you. I know it was a back saver when I used it. That’s a great idea on having to kill 2 does before you kill a buck up in those areas where you guys have a abundance of deer . Good hunt ! Congratulations.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Congrats. That's a pile of venison.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

WOW, great job + great 10 pt. !!!


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

I’m pretty sure this is the same buck that one of the other guys that hunts this same property stuck last year! I’m glad he made it because I know the hunter was SICK about it!! The bottom pic is him from Sunday , other pic is last year the day he shot it .


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

I don't see a thing to be sad about. Congrats.


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

Nice pile of meat and rack! Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NOTMRDUCKS (Dec 3, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

The only thing I can see sucking is if u see a bigger guy out in the woods,but even then it's no garuntee 
C-grats!


----------



## wallydog (Jun 10, 2005)

Very nice buck, Congrats and thanks for keeping our roads safe


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

wallydog said:


> Very nice buck, Congrats and thanks for keeping our roads safe


Someone has to since you aren’t doing you’re part!!!!


----------



## Homey (Apr 20, 2004)

Nice buck! Congrats!


----------

